# CA finish applicator alternatives?



## hagemierj (Mar 3, 2014)

I've been doing CA finish on my pens with positive results.  I normally just use a paper towel folded repeatedly to apply.  If you've done CA finishes this way you know that the paper towel acts as an accelerator for the glue.  Do any of you use alternative applicators... ones that don't begin the curing process immediately due to accelerators?  

I wonder if using something other than paper towel would allow you to apply with a little less hurry... what have you seen/heard of out there?

Thanks in advance!

J


----------



## gawdelpus (Mar 3, 2014)

hagemierj said:


> I've been doing CA finish on my pens with positive results.  I normally just use a paper towel folded repeatedly to apply.  If you've done CA finishes this way you know that the paper towel acts as an accelerator for the glue.  Do any of you use alternative applicators... ones that don't begin the curing process immediately due to accelerators?
> 
> I wonder if using something other than paper towel would allow you to apply with a little less hurry... what have you seen/heard of out there?
> 
> ...


Some of the local guys are using (closed cell foam) the sort you can pick up in those craft supplies or cheap stores, sheets about a4 and only a few mm thick,cut in about 1" strips ,seems to work fine with a little practice ,eg it doesnt soak in like the paper towels seem to do. Worth a try if the folded paper is becoming a problem ,certainly gives a bit more time to spread evenly and doesn't soak through and burn the odd finger now and then , cheers ~ John


----------



## ALA (Mar 3, 2014)

I use the foam (as mentioned above) for the most part. Since it doesn't soak in to the foam you don't use nearly as much. Works for me.


----------



## Pitoon (Mar 3, 2014)

i bought a lot of 1000 mini ziplock bags (1" x 1.5") i slip one bag on my finger and spread the CA. In a couple minutes the CA is dry enough to apply another coat. 

one mini bag last a couple pens.

Pitoon


----------



## jimdude (Mar 3, 2014)

I use the blue Scott towels.


----------



## robutacion (Mar 3, 2014)

The Craft foam sheets is my suggestion, about 2 mm thick, cut into 3/4 to 1" strips the length of the sheet and you have one the best CA applicators I ever used, something like this ones.

Cheers
George


----------



## ChrisN (Mar 3, 2014)

I use the little bags the pen parts come in. It's the same idea as was mentioned before, but I don't have to buy anything.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 3, 2014)

The backside of BOUNTY paper towels. Get the Select-a-sheet.


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 3, 2014)

I use the Bounty selecta size also. Sometimes I put the CA on the paper towel and other times, I drip it on the blank with the paper towel beneath. 
I did read a couple of years ago of one person using wax paper.

There was a recent thread about using a heat gun instead of accelerator. Have not had a chance to try it yet.


----------



## Monty (Mar 3, 2014)

The brand of paper towel you you use can affect the CA. I used to get the blue Scott shop towels from Lowe's. They work great. Lowe's quit selling them and replace them with their store brand. I tried a roll of the store brand and the CA started smoking as soon as I applied it to the towel. Moral? Find a brand or applicator that works best for you (paper towel, plastic baggie, closed foam etc) and stick with it.


----------



## Marc (Mar 3, 2014)

Boiled Linseed Oil, BLO also works.


----------

